# Damascus Slides



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Recently discovered the availability of 1911s with Damascus slides. Pics attached. Does anyone have any experience with the durability and wear of slides made from this material?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally think it's ugly, but to each his own  I think I'll keep the damascus to my kitchen knives...:anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder if it's real, or just an etching.


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess if you are into pretty guns....having one is OK..!!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll pass. If it's not just an etching, it's cheap crappy damascus.


----------

